# Can I acheive wood tone with paint?



## Da Vinci (Jul 1, 2007)

That's a tough one, and rarely works. The problem with matching a solid color to stain is just that- it's solid color. The only way you can make this happen is to find a house with tones you like. Then get a couple quarts or sample jars and paint 2 coats on a poster board (full size for this).

Tape it up next to the house with tones you like and you'll probably gag the first time. But you will begin to see where you need to head on the color deck. It may take you 6-7 samples, but you'll eventually get real close to the "feel".

That's as good as you can get without glaze or two tone application.

Good Luck,
Bob
Bay Area Painting Company


----------



## Offalot (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for the advise, I will have to play around with that. Now the two tone or the glaze method you mentioned. Are these methods fairly involved or expensive? If any one of these will get me alot closer to that look I would take the extra effort. Have you had experience with these?
As i was riding around yesterday looking at wood houses I noticed that that was the main distinguishing feature that separates them from painted houses is the subtle multi color of them.


----------



## Da Vinci (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi offalot,
It depends on the size of your home and how much grain "texture" shows up on your existing siding. Here's a cool trick I've used if you have the time...

Paint an eggshell base coat on your siding, a medium brown in tones you like. Mix up a darker brown (like SW tudor brown or similar) glaze using glaze medium, paint, a little water in ratio of 1:1:.5 respectively.

Now. you may have to experiment here, but apply a brush coat on one piece of siding (of the glaze), then use a soft squeegee and remove most of the glaze. If you have enough texture- voila! Instant wood grain....

It doesn't allways work if texture isn't there, but you may be surprised!

Good Luck.
Bob
Bay Area Painter


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

Offalot said:


> I am painting my already painted wood siding house and I want to go for the rustic look I love the look of stained wood houses. Is there any way to acheive the richness of the real wood look. I see many houses that attempt this, like the T-111 sided houses painted brown and it just doesnt reach it, they end up looking like just a mud brown or some colors you may see several hours after eating taco bell. I assume they may be taking in a peice of wood to get color matched and it only picks up on one part of the grain. Any suggestions on getting close to this look?


 
I honestly don't think you will ba able to do it. I've read about the glazes, but am still doubtful. Even if you have some success with glaze, it will need to be clear coated. Glaze won't last 2 seconds on an exterior.

Clear coating with an oil will invite mold. There may be a water based, exterior clear coat, but it won't last very long and presents new problems when time to repaint.

I love the look of unpainted, cedar t1-11 type siding, clearcoated, but inevitably, black mold creeps up. It's likely that your siding is plywood, which is what t1-11 siding is these days.


----------



## Da Vinci (Jul 1, 2007)

joewho said:


> I honestly don't think you will ba able to do it. I've read about the glazes, but am still doubtful. Even if you have some success with glaze, it will need to be clear coated. Glaze won't last 2 seconds on an exterior.
> 
> Clear coating with an oil will invite mold. There may be a water based, exterior clear coat, but it won't last very long and presents new problems when time to repaint.
> 
> I love the look of unpainted, cedar t1-11 type siding, clearcoated, but inevitably, black mold creeps up. It's likely that your siding is plywood, which is what t1-11 siding is these days.


Actually, I have fauxed the exterior of many a home here.
This house was entirely fauxed by hand 3 years ago- still looks beautiful, even in hot California weather. Paint/glaze/water combo. 

This home was fauxed to give it an aged French provencal look on the stucco, and all wood was primed/painted and grained to look like doug fir beams (including garage doors and entire front entry). Let's see, this was done in 2001, still looks great!

I was only trying to offer a viable solution to a question. No clear coating is needed, as the glaze soaks in and not much is left on the surface. If you apply it on a flat base coat it soaks in even more.

Nobody told me it wouldn't work years ago, I just tried it and clients loved it. There is not much other choice to get a wood grain look.

Bay Area Faux Finishes


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow, that's nice work.

I'm still skeptical about t1-11 siding, over solid paint. Although, it looks like you could pull it off.


----------



## cbbowling (Jul 14, 2007)

*A Challenge for you Da Vinci*

Da Vinci,

I nned some help. I have moved into a new house and I have puy up Western Red Cedar post on the porch and shutters to match. But, now I have a problem. The exterior is painted brick and the 2 front entry doors look awful (old brown-gray color). I can't afford 2 cedar entry doors, but I can afford to paint.

What color would you use here? Please see the picture attached. You may email me at [email protected]

Thanks,
cbb


----------



## Da Vinci (Jul 1, 2007)

cbbowling said:


> Da Vinci,
> 
> I nned some help. I have moved into a new house and I have puy up Western Red Cedar post on the porch and shutters to match. But, now I have a problem. The exterior is painted brick and the 2 front entry doors look awful (old brown-gray color). I can't afford 2 cedar entry doors, but I can afford to paint.
> 
> ...


The western red cedar looks great! A couple of questions before I give you some suggestions...

The existing door- is it wood or fiberglass (looks like painted Doug Fir)?

Are you wanting to match the cedar or just find a paint color that works with your existing paint scheme?

You mention 2 doors- I only see one. Is there another one that can't be seen?

Bay Area Painting Contractor/Faux Artisan


----------



## cbbowling (Jul 14, 2007)

Yes Da Vinci,

To the left of the cedar column are two more cedar columns and another door just like the one seen.....further down the house are 3 more sets of cedar shutters.

The doors are painted steel security doors, so therein lies my problem....only option I see (other than $1800 to replace with cedar doors) is to paint them.

What would you recommend?

cbb


----------



## Da Vinci (Jul 1, 2007)

cbbowling said:


> Yes Da Vinci,
> 
> To the left of the cedar column are two more cedar columns and another door just like the one seen.....further down the house are 3 more sets of cedar shutters.
> 
> ...


I would recommend NOT trying to match the cedar- you don't want to take away from that beautiful wood. I would use a color to bring the gray bricks and cedar together like a rich dark plum or maroon (more like a dark wine color). The red will draw the eye from the cedar color to the house and keep the eye flowing. If you don't like the red wine idea, I would recommend a nice glossy black.

I've used these combos quite successfully over the years, and think they'd be an inexpensive solution to your home.

Good Luck- Let me know how the results come out..
Bob
Bay Area Painting Company


----------

